# Scratch building structure plans / templates



## gary60s (Nov 4, 2013)

This will take you to another site, but it is an amazing resource http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=39505


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So now you've got me wondering... In the thread you link to, it sounds like you're trying to help fellow modelers. Now it just looks like you're trying to drive traffic to your website, perhaps to boost advertising revenue.

Yeah, I know I'm an a-hole when I think people are trying to use the forums for their own personal gain. Ni can't help it.


----------



## gary60s (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't have a website, and I could care less about the site that holds my sketches. I only put them on that site because they are only site that would put all of my sketches in one post, and the only one that would make it a sticky.


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

This is awesome. Are the sketchup files available? I started getting in modeling for 3d printing work.


----------



## gary60s (Nov 4, 2013)

I have the sketch up files but I don't know how to get them to you. Why not use the PDF's?


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

gary60s said:


> I have the sketch up files but I don't know how to get them to you. Why not use the PDF's?


So that I can tweak the models and get them 3d printed


----------

